# Do you still smoke weed?



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

On a regular basis, or do you smoke it just occasionally? 

Or did you give it up entirely? 

Or never start in the first place?


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

No more. Forced to quit at 18. 

What I'd give for a smooth bottle toke....



Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Why were you forced to quit?


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Was never into it. Tried it a bit in HS but smoking anything at all was never something that I wanted to do and people were always pushing it on you; usually when people start trying to get me to do something that I’m agnostic about I tell them to fuck off .. lol


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

I never had any desire to try it when I was a teenager. I only smoked it a handful of times in my 20's and had a few bad reactions. I don't have any desire to go down that road again.


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

Was into heavy drug use in a former life. I quit weed before some of the other ones. I’ve smoked three or four joints in past 30 years. Once it’s legal and I don’t have to get it from the same guys that sell harder stuff I may try it again. For now I can’t risk being where there is harder stuff available.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Kerry Brown said:


> Was into heavy drug use in a former life. I quit weed before some of the other ones. I’ve smoked three or four joints in past 30 years. Once it’s legal and I don’t have to get it from the same guys that sell harder stuff I may try it again. For now I can’t risk being where there is harder stuff available.


When it's legal, if there's something that can help with anxiety, I _might_ consider trying it again. I have zero desire to try anything from even a remotely sketchy source though.


----------



## TheYanChamp (Mar 6, 2009)

I was stoned for about 10 or 15 years. Then I bought a house, had a kid and changed careers so it just doesnt appeal to me anymore. Ill share some a few times a year while vacationing but thats it.

That being said Id probably still have some around if it wasnt a pain to track down. I look forward to the coming convenience and selection.

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Haven’t done it in nearly 20years.
When I wa single it seemed like most of the girls I dated did it, more so than the male friends I had,

When it’s legal, I for sure will give it a try. Not sure it’s going to be a regular thing though, and I likely will be discreet about it.

Ethically I’ve never had a problem with it. I see it as analogous to a hybrid of alcohol and cigarettes, both of which are presently legal. 
Alcohol was always a balancing act between inebriation and sickness for me.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

If you're going to buy it, definitely pay with cash.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

butterknucket said:


> If you're going to buy it, definitely pay with cash.


Why’s that?


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Diablo said:


> Why’s that?


... because if I decide to buy some I would rather not be able to be tracked or end up on a list. You never know how that shit might be used against you down the road.


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

Smoked when I was younger, puts me to sleep if I take any now...

Rather have a beer...


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2018)

Diablo said:


> Why’s that?


Don't leave a trail.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

JBFairthorne said:


> ... because if I decide to buy some I would rather not be able to be tracked or end up on a list. You never know how that shit might be used against you down the road.





Player99 said:


> Don't leave a trail.


When it’s legal?

I would looove for it to be some elaborate entrapment scheme....oh, the millions I’ll make from suing the government! Why, I’ll be able to live like Omar Khadr!


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

Everyday. For anxiety. I've been buying online from BC for a few years now. Good quality is not hard to find. I also noticed that I have 2 illegal dispensaries within walking distance of my house.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Legal now doesn't mean legal forever. Then there's the potential for backlash based on some people's negative attitudes towards it. I mean, I'm not a fan of being on marketing lists with info about normal places I might shop, Walmart etc, I certainly don't want Joe's Dope Emporium on that list. A far as I'm concerned, better to err on the side of caution...especially if all I have to do is pay cash.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Frenchy99 said:


> Smoked when I was younger, puts me to sleep if I take any now...
> 
> Rather have a beer...


This. Exactly this. I don't enjoy the effects anymore, and it puts me to sleep.


----------



## johnnyshaka (Nov 2, 2014)

Never have and have no desire to try now.


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2018)

Diablo said:


> When it’s legal?
> 
> I would looove for it to be some elaborate entrapment scheme....oh, the millions I’ll make from suing the government! Why, I’ll be able to live like Omar Khadr!


How about every time you drive by a cop their automatic license plate readers flag you as a risk and you get pulled over. Or you get pulled over for speeding and when the cop runs your drivers license you show up on the "pot list" and he hassles you accordingly... You apply for a job or a promotion within and they find you on the list. You get sick and your insurance won't cover you because of a pot clause hidden in your policy. 

Hassles and you have no evidence or recourse.


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

Diablo said:


> Why’s that?


It’s illegal in the US. You could be denied entry if they know you smoke pot.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

every day for the last 40 years


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

Diablo said:


> When it’s legal?
> 
> I would looove for it to be some elaborate entrapment scheme....oh, the millions I’ll make from suing the government! Why, I’ll be able to live like Omar Khadr!


Some privacy experts think that it may lead to issues when travelling internationally to countries where it isn't legal. For example when driving into the US if you're asked the question if you have ever smoked marijuana and say yes you can potentially be banned from entering. They say the best thing to do is refuse to answer the question and get turned away and try again later. Anyways.... if you use a credit card and they run a background check all that information is available, if you get caught lying it's worse that admitting to smoking or refusing to answer!

All that being said, I haven't smoked it in about 20 years or so. I have nothing against it, I just can't partake because of my Job. It's not worth being unemployed to have a puff to relax at night. However DND policy on drugs doesn't specify what drugs we aren't allowed to consume it simply says we are not allowed to use illegal substances. So if it gets legalized it will no longer be covered under out policies and I will gladly switch back to having a hoot now and then. The more calories I can cut out of my diet the better, so having a few hoots is far better for my fat ass than feeding my need for a release by having 500 calories of beers before bed!


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Nope, never did.


----------



## steve nb (Dec 5, 2017)

Every weekday evening and all weekend long.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Never started, no interest. Barely drink anymore either, though that has increased a bit lately with an excellent micro-brewery opening up in town.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I hate anything to do with smoking anything. Sucking shit into the lungs doesn't appeal to me. My parents smoked cigarettes until after I left home. It was a disgusting thing that made me resent them. Just walking around in this polluted world results in enough shit in the lungs, involuntarily, so why would I choose to do it?


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

I am not a consumer but i am now a big believer of CBD (the non psychoactive component of cannabis) and the medical benefits.

My daughter' s epilepsy started again after 14 years of no issues and recently started taking a high component CBD oil. She just started dozing and says it is helping her with the daily micro seizures.

On a side note, my daughter went online and booked an appointment with Namaste or helloMD, got a script (online) and ordered the oil through a licensed producer (online as well). Never had to leave the house and the package was received within a week. In short, very accessible to get a script and consume legally.

I highly recommend watching Sanjay Gupta's series on cannabis - the latest one came out a couple months ago "pot vs pills" and the history of cannabis is quite fascinating. Gupta was against weed and did a 180 a few years back when he came to the conclusion of the many benefits.

I also tried it when I was younger and didn't work for me, however, I have learned that there are many strains of cannabis and the R&D of the future will consist of developing a strain that is the right match for the individual. assuming I tried a sativa (energetic) versus an indaca (mellow) cannabis strain, I'm highly confident that it would work for me....


----------



## ZeroGravity (Mar 25, 2016)

Tried many years ago and was never really into it, have no interest in trying again.


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

Medical usage can be of super great help to those who suffer from certain elements ie: cancer epilepsy or we have seen some who suffer from GERD also benefit and a lot of other things like depression and with the latest suicides that we have seen the latest being Anthony Bourdain.
I myself am a great believer in CBD as it has helped with some of my medical conditions but only purchase from a recognized medical dispensary and it has allowed me to be free from my home without it I would be confined to home life only and that would really suck. As for smokin it will pass on that have now started the next phase of my IPF and that's a constant cough never realized how much a cough can scare others around you I guess they think I have something contagious but at least I can clear a room


----------



## SaucyJack (Mar 8, 2017)

I smoke it occasionally for a month or 5, then I get bored with it and give it up again.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

I smoked my share of it from about age 16 to 21, and then got away from it completely. Re-visited it a few times since then but never more than a 1 night stand. I have friends still into the scene, I know where to get it if I ever want some, or where to go to get high, but I'm just not all that interested anymore. It's been at least 20 years since I've been "piss drunk" too. I obviously need to get out more


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

'Still'? When did I start?


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

i may be switching to waxes and oils. i have been trying the wax lately, and so far, i like it better.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

I can’t smoke it. It effects me in a totally negative way.I eat cookies instead. I know my limits. 1/4 to 1/2 of cookie really helps 95% of the time to help disippate horrible migraines and it also gives me freedom from devastating panic attacks. I have always been able to talk myself out of panic attacks after eating a cookie because it changes my mindset completely.

I will continue on this journey because so far, it works beautifully compared to all the other prescription medications I have taken. 

One thing I have noticed though is I have no interest in food whatsoever. Usually it’s the opposite with most everyone else that I have spoken too. Got the munchies? I never get them.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I have smoked since 1978. Started making me paranoid. I don't smoke anything. <tangent on> Personally consider cigarettes just dumb f*** stupid and they smell like ass. Given that since 1945 more people have died from smoking related diseases in the world than were killed in WW2, I have no problem calling Tobacco Companies Nazi Merchants of Death <tangent off> However, I did work in social services for 30 years and I know how near impossible it can be to quit for many people.

I have a plan B for my insomnia (too many medications contraindicated for sleep apnea). There are THC/CBD alternatives I will likely try. And I am looking forward to legal cookies and brownies.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

cheezyridr said:


> i may be switching to waxes and oils. i have been trying the wax lately, and so far, i like it better.


I might consider the oil route if there's something that could be helpful.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

butterknucket said:


> I might consider the oil route if there's something that could be helpful.


I have tried vaping and don’t like it! I will stick to my cookies. The high is more controllable for me.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Lola said:


> I have tried vaping and don’t like it! I will stick to my cookies. The high is more controllable for me.


Aren't oils edibles? Shows how much I know about this.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Oil doesn't necessarily mean vaping...or edibles for that matter. My buddy used to have oils and we used to just ingest the oil. It was nasty for a few seconds but no worse than Buckley's. The problem I have with oil is that I found it really unpredictable. I mean it might hit me in 10 minutes...or 45 minutes and I never knew how hard it would hit me. Since I quit smoking I find it difficult to smoke anything without a coughing fit but I much prefer the quicker high, allowing me to dose myself more predictably.


----------



## Captn Platypus (May 27, 2017)

On the rare occasion I’ll still smoke. I prefer CBD drops though. Good for my old sports injuries and shitty joints. Getting old is the best.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

I quit forever. I have friends with licenses though, and when you can actually choose what you want to smoke it's a completely different thing. I get migraines and have had amazing relief using the high CBD strains and oils. I learned it's Indica strains that I don't get along with, and what made me stop smoking in the first place. Smoking small amounts of Sativa strains (with a high CBD content) has really helped me out a lot.

To answer the other question about frequency, I take CBD oil every day (from a reliable source) as a migraine treatment. I only smoke occasionally. The oil I take has less than a % of THC, so it doesn't make me high at all. just treats pain.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

Gave it up entirely. Makes me anxious, reminds me my back hurts and makes me really like to hear the sound of myself talking.


----------



## JazzyT (Nov 1, 2017)

I feel obligated to support the provincial economy. Not that I'm not already mellow.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Oils aren’t edibles but edibles made with oils are possible! 

I prefer to make my own canna butter via the crock pot method. I make it in my garage attic. No muss, no fuss and best of all my husband will never know. He would absolutely divorce me if he knew! He used to be the biggest pothead back in the day.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Lola said:


> Oils aren’t edibles but edibles made with oils are possible!
> 
> I prefer to make my own canna butter via the crock pot method. I make it in my garage attic. No muss, no fuss and best of all my husband will never know. He would absolutely divorce me if he knew! He used to be the biggest pothead back in the day.


one of my friends bought a special "butter machine" to make butter for cookies. I guess it works really well. I've never sampled, but his wife bakes a lot of cookies. Sounds like the way to go.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Lincoln said:


> one of my friends bought a special "butter machine" to make butter for cookies. I guess it works really well. I've never sampled, but his wife bakes a lot of cookies. Sounds like the way to go.


The premium butter machines are $199. We checked into it. Went to Walmart bought a crock pot for $40 and and some Mason jars. Leave it to cook overnight and voila Canna butter.

If anyone wants the exact method just pm me. I will be more then happy to help.


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

Smoked lots from 16 to 20 . Smoked once at 27 and have not touched it in 30 years. Just don't like the buzz. Sooner have a few beers.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I quit a long time ago. It's been about 35 years now. The last two times I smoked pot, I got a real strange feeling. The last time, it was almost a paranoid feeling and I said that's it. I don't need this stuff.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

I haven't smoked it since about 1979.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Quit decades ago. Made me super paranoid and anxious. Never liked the “dirty high” feeling or being strapped to a wheelchair for an hour or two


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Scotty said:


> Made me super paranoid and anxious.


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2018)

Steadfastly said:


> I quit a long time ago. It's been about 35 years now. The last two times I smoked pot, I got a real strange feeling. The last time, it was almost a paranoid feeling and I said that's it. I don't need this stuff.


I think there are 2 different main strains, and one of them makes you paranoid. Perhaps you need to try the other one.


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2018)

The two major types of cannabis plants are Indica and Sativa. Each strain has it’s own range of effects on the body and mind resulting in a wide range of medicinal benefits. Indica strains generally provide a sense of deep body relaxation. Sativa strains tend to provide a more energizing experience.

*Cannabis Indica*
Typically, cannabis Indica plants are short, bushy plants with wide leaves. Indica plants typically grow faster and have a higher yield than the sativa variety. Medicine produced from cannabis Indica plants have higher CBD and lower THC counts.

*The major qualities of Indica medicinal strains include:*


increased mental relaxation
muscle relaxation
decreases nausea
decreases acute pain
increases appetite
increases dopamine (a neurotransmitter that helps control the brain’s reward and pleasure centers)
for night time use









*Examples of Cannabis Indica products*

*Cannabis Sativa*
Cannabis Sativa plants are opposite of the Indica strains and grow tall and thin with narrow leaves. Sativa plants are also generally a lighter shade of green then their counterpart, the Indica strain. Sativa strains take longer to grow, mature, and require more light. Medicine produced from cannabis Sativa plants have lower CBD and higher THC counts.

*The major qualities of Sativa medicinal strains include:*


anti-anxiety
anti-depressant
treats chronic pain
increases focus and creativity
increases serotonin (a neurotransmitter involved in the regulation of learning, mood, sleep, anxiety and appetite)
for day time use


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

butterknucket said:


> Why were you forced to quit?


LSD broke my brain.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

adcandour said:


> LSD broke my brain.


Seriously ?


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

adcandour said:


> LSD broke my brain.


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

butterknucket said:


> On a regular basis, or do you smoke it just occasionally?
> 
> Or did you give it up entirely?
> 
> Or never start in the first place?


Friday, or was it Saturday? Did no harm to myself or others, watched the 30th Anniversary of “Akira”, ate tacos & 1/2 a tub of chocchip ice cream.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Come to think of it, never smoked a joint, and certainly never obtained any cannabis products of my own accord. But I did have some of my college room-mate's hashish twice, I think, in 1973 or thereabouts. Never been particularly fond of intoxication of any kind, myself. And hash didn't change that perspective. I had all manner of great ideas, and no capacity to move my limbs and get up off the couch/floor. It was like being a quadriplegic for a half hour. Not in any great hurry to replicate that. Mind you, I don't mind the drugged state preceding surgical procedures. The difference is that in those instances, I *know* I am expected to sleep deeply, and scheduled to accomplish absolutely NOTHING for the next while. Precious little FOMO or sense of obligation to detract from the experience.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Lola said:


> The premium butter machines are $199. We checked into it. Went to Walmart bought a crock pot for $40 and and some Mason jars. Leave it to cook overnight and voila Canna butter.
> 
> If anyone wants the exact method just pm me. I will be more then happy to help.


My friend has one and I would say it's worth it. It's amazing watching how that thing works. I literally grinds and grinds away while cooking until there is nothing but paste left over as waste. It's insanely efficient as far as how much it extracts. It also makes oil as well and does a great job. I believe they also have a smaller unit now which costs a lot less. The price has been dropping on them in general as more options become available. Sort of how the Volcano used to be the only real vaping option, now there are tons.


----------



## John Fisher (Aug 6, 2017)

Works great as part of Pain Management


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Lola said:


> Seriously ?


Yes, seriously. 

I suffered some pretty serious brain damage while in a state similar to an uncomfortable DMT trip. Instead of 'taking off', I stayed 'here' for about a year. I had to try to explain something that there are no words for and it made me look like a nut job, so my parents treated me like a nut. To be fair to them, I _was_ acting little 'strange'.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

adcandour said:


> Yes, seriously.
> 
> I suffered some pretty serious brain damage while in a state similar to an uncomfortable DMT trip. Instead of 'taking off', I stayed 'here' for about a year. I had to try to explain something that there are no words for and it made me look like a nut job, so my parents treated me like a nut. To be fair to them, I _was_ acting little 'strange'.


I had some pretty crazy hallucinations from just taking a few puffs on a joint once. Some people's systems are just not meant to partake.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

adcandour said:


> LSD broke my brain.


i'm amazed it didnt break mine. but i have a buddy who spent more than 20 years in a state like he was still trippin. he came out of it, and time had not passed in his mind. it freaked him out to see himself suddenly as a middle aged guy, and not be aware of the in between.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

butterknucket said:


> I had some pretty crazy hallucinations from just taking a few puffs on a joint once. Some people's systems are just not meant to partake.


My system was fine. What happened to me was done on purpose_ to _me.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

cheezyridr said:


> i'm amazed it didn't break mine. but i have a buddy who spent more than 20 years in a state like he was still trippin. he came out of it, and time had not passed in his mind. it freaked him out to see himself suddenly as a middle aged guy, and not be aware of the in between.


My experience was similar in terms of timing - I was about 10 years (1.5 years before I could read properly). I was fairly coherent, but I kept moving in patterns and pointing to synchronicity that no one else could see. I had a pretty good family life, so my parents were there to take care of me. My sisters have completely blocked it out though.

I always wonder if I would've been as smart as my dad, if I didn't mess with my head. It still kinda bugs me that I probably lost a lot of my potential - mainly due to a massive inability to focus properly.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

adcandour said:


> My experience was similar in terms of timing - I was about 10 years (1.5 years before I could read properly). I was fairly coherent, but I kept moving in patterns and pointing to synchronicity that no one else could see. I had a pretty good family life, so my parents were there to take care of me. My sisters have completely blocked it out though.
> 
> I always wonder if I would've been as smart as my dad, if I didn't mess with my head. It still kinda bugs me that I probably lost a lot of my potential - mainly due to a massive inability to focus properly.


Do you mind me asking how old you were when it happened?


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

butterknucket said:


> Do you mind me asking how old you were when it happened?


I was 17 or 18.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Had a roommate got into something that changed him forever. LSD I figure. Affected his speech, his personal grooming and his social abilities.

His brother claimed it was an overnight change. 

Shame really. He was very nice person but ended up killing himself with some cyanide pills he got from somewhere. His Deep Purple/Jon Lord keyboard skills were very good. 

As for those who partake. I don’t really care what people do at home but I don’t want it on my jobs. Not my worksite and not at my shop


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

I vaped oil for the first time downtown TO. This was a while ago. What a mistake that was. The buildings start to breathe with me. In and out, in and out. Watching the buildings sides fill up with air and then exhale. I was listening to Pink Floyd, Breathe at the time. I didn’t know where I was. I could feel the panic starting to emerge. I managed to phone my oldest son and told him what was happening. He told me to stay put and he would pick me up. It was a happy ending feeling safe within the confines of my son’s vehicle. I woke up the next morning and felt like I had been on an all night bender with booze like back in the day. 

I will never vape again. It was too psychedelic of a state to be in especially downtown.


----------



## Private Hudson (Jan 27, 2018)

I can't do pot. I withdraw. I vape CBD now. Relaxes you but you are still 100% clear. Lots of physical benefits too. Worked wonders for my frequent acid indigestion.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Private Hudson said:


> I can't do pot. I withdraw. I vape CBD now. Relaxes you but you are still 100% clear. Lots of physical benefits too. Worked wonders for my frequent acid indigestion.


 Oh yeah, I forgot about withdrawing from the world. Some of the people I knew would be upbeat and social and have a great time. Not me. I’d shut down, look for the remote control. 

A coworker of mine said “hey, let’s get stupid” once. I really thought about that. I also paid attention to the crowd that was partying with us. I wondered who all the old people were partying with us kids. Couldn’t understand what the hell they were doing there. I always figured dope was something you do as a kid and then grow up.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Lola said:


> I vaped oil for the first time downtown TO. This was a while ago. What a mistake that was. The buildings start to breathe with me. In and out, in and out. Watching the buildings sides fill up with air and then exhale. I was listening to Pink Floyd, Breathe at the time. I didn’t know where I was. I could feel the panic starting to emerge. I managed to phone my oldest son and told him what was happening. He told me to stay put and he would pick me up. It was a happy ending feeling safe within the confines of my son’s vehicle. I woke up the next morning and felt like I had been on an all night bender with booze like back in the day.
> 
> I will never vape again. It was too psychedelic of a state to be in especially downtown.


Interesting. I typically find vaping shatter (small doses) to be the most controllable and least intense high for me.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Regarding undesired acid consumption...

Comedian/actress Vanessa Hollingshead did a WTF podcast recently. She recounted some shocking and heartbreaking events in her childhood, due to some very irresponsible parents. One of which was her consumption of LSD when she was 5. Her father was some British uber-Bohemian and brought LSD over from Europe, befriending Timothy Leary, Richard Alpert, and co. At the time, folks would consume it embedded in sugar cubes, rather than "tabs" as they did a few years later. As neglectful as her parents were, her mom didn't want her eating any candy. So naturally, when the 5 year-old stumbled onto some sugar cubes, she just had to sneak them. How such parents weren't arrested is beyond me. Although Vanessa did get fostered around a bit. Tough way to grow up.

I narrowly avoided LSD-spiked punch at college parties. One day in Theology class at CEGEP, one of the students comes in late, all wide-eyed, going up to class-mates enthusiastically saying "Here, taste this", informing the class after several had licked what he put up to their mouths that it was acid. Our Psychology T.A. would sometimes come in to tutorials high on acid. We'd say "Hey Harry, check out the cinder blocks", and when we came back an hour later he was still touching the wall like it was some unbelievably sensual experience. It was a weird time to go to school.

Back to weed. Carry on, folks.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

Scotty said:


> I don’t want it on my jobs. Not my worksite and not at my shop


i agree with that strongly. when i was young i did, because i was young, and didn't give a shit. by the time i made journeyman though, i was done smoking at lunch. it doesn't belong at work, and frankly, it's a waste of a buzz. i do some pretty dangerous stuff, and some of it is complicated. i decided fairly early on that if i was to consider myself a professional, i should behave as such. lots of guys my age drink and smoke on their lunch break. those guys all know i won't, and they avoid me at lunch because of it. sore ga jinse - that's life.



Scotty said:


> I always figured dope was something you do as a kid and then grow up.


you may be right...i set definite limits on how grown up i would allow myself to get. i'm still burnin, but on my own time, of course.














cboutilier said:


> Interesting. I typically find vaping shatter (small doses) to be the most controllable and least intense high for me.


i just recently tried shatter and i love it. 2-3 hits and i'm just where i want to be. it's easier than smoking actual weed, cleaner, far less waste, and more discreet. i can take a hit and not have to put my fishin rod down. i can do it all with one hand, even in the wind. i have actual weed, and haven't touched it since i started enjoying the wax. i really like that i can be walking along the river bank, pause and do a little blast, and continue fishing with such ease.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

cheezyridr said:


> i agree with that strongly. when i was young i did, because i was young, and didn't give a shit. by the time i made journeyman though, i was done smoking at lunch. it doesn't belong at work, and frankly, it's a waste of a buzz. i do some pretty dangerous stuff, and some of it is complicated. i decided fairly early on that if i was to consider myself a professional, i should behave as such. lots of guys my age drink and smoke on their lunch break. those guys all know i won't, and they avoid me at lunch because of it. sore ga jinse - that's life.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sometimes I should think before I speak/write. I was not saying adults that partake should “grow up”. I thought it at the time but I know some that do a wee bit to boost artistic creativity, and others that can’t cope without it and then others who just dabble. Do what you do but please do it safely. I guess now if other want to partake around me in social settings, so be it. (Not the hard stuff though. I can’t condone any of that)


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2018)

mhammer said:


> Come to think of it, never smoked a joint, and certainly never obtained any cannabis products of my own accord. But I did have some of my college room-mate's hashish twice, I think, in 1973 or thereabouts. Never been particularly fond of intoxication of any kind, myself. And hash didn't change that perspective. I had all manner of great ideas, and no capacity to move my limbs and get up off the couch/floor. It was like being a quadriplegic for a half hour. Not in any great hurry to replicate that. Mind you, I don't mind the drugged state preceding surgical procedures. The difference is that in those instances, I *know* I am expected to sleep deeply, and scheduled to accomplish absolutely NOTHING for the next while. Precious little FOMO or sense of obligation to detract from the experience.


Nothing like 3 or 4 oxy's and joint to help you recover from a surgery.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

I do my business on my own time. I have far too many responsibilities at work to be irresponsible.

I would never even consider doing the hard stuff. I am past that stage in my life.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

cheezyridr said:


> i'm amazed it didnt break mine. but i have a buddy who spent more than 20 years in a state like he was still trippin. he came out of it, and time had not passed in his mind. it freaked him out to see himself suddenly as a middle aged guy, and not be aware of the in between.



Really? The guy should do an AMA on Reddit. Would love to hear more about that.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

I recently saw some edibles in the form of chocolate bars. You would never know these weren't just some high end chocolate bars like you would buy at a fancy candy store.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Guncho said:


> I recently saw some edibles in the form of chocolate bars. You would never know these weren't just some high end chocolate bars like you would buy at a fancy candy store.


You would after eating a few squares


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

cheezyridr said:


> i'm amazed it didnt break mine. but i have a buddy who spent more than 20 years in a state like he was still trippin. he came out of it, and time had not passed in his mind. it freaked him out to see himself suddenly as a middle aged guy, and not be aware of the in between.


That is so sad. My wife and I have seen plenty of people's minds messed up and some completely ruined because of drugs, both legal and illegal. We realize that in certain situations they can be a help but we certainly hate what happens to people when they are abused and sold to make some people money at the sake of other people's lives and sanity.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

Guncho said:


> Really? The guy should do an AMA on Reddit. Would love to hear more about that.



i haven't seen him in at least 15 yrs, but the way i remember it, he was trippin with a bunch of folks we knew. he just never came down. then one day, he woke up and was lucid again. i grew up with the guy since first grade. i knew his family. we had the same friends for most of the early part of my life. in fact, in the 8th grade year book, there was a will. some kids willed their locker to friend, or their messy hair, etc. he willed his nickname to me, "space cadet". i saw him shortly after he came out of it. his disposition was different. he wasn't the friendly guy i knew anymore. gruff, quiet, a loner. the exact opposite of the guy i knew. i haven't seen him since then. last i heard, he was living with his brother, and was not interested in connecting with any of the folks he used to know. tbo, i don't blame him for that part. the ones who survived, i don't have any use for either.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Guncho said:


> I recently saw some edibles in the form of chocolate bars. You would never know these weren't just some high end chocolate bars like you would buy at a fancy candy store.


Like this?


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Steadfastly said:


> That is so sad. My wife and I have seen plenty of people's minds messed up and some completely ruined because of drugs, both legal and illegal. We realize that in certain situations they can be a help but we certainly hate what happens to people when they are abused and sold to make some people money at the sake of other people's lives and sanity.


Unfortunately, just as many minds and lives have been messed up by cults.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Milkman said:


> Unfortunately, just as many minds and lives have been messed up by cults.


or more commonly, alcohol.


----------



## zztomato (Nov 19, 2010)

My kids smoke pot and I join them for a puff or two lately. They're a bad influence.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

zztomato said:


> My kids smoke pot and I join them for a puff or two lately. They're a bad influence.


Me too! My sons are fully to blame! Lol


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

If I wanna be fucked up, I just watch the news...


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

zztomato said:


> My kids smoke pot and I join them for a puff or two lately. They're a bad influence.


I believe that we have our best conversations together, my sons and I, when we partake in a social toke. Something about cannabis that opens the mind and enhances social behaviour.


----------



## tonewoody (Mar 29, 2017)

I always say, everybody is wired differently. There is no universal experience. Broad definitions apply. One individual's drug enhanced peak experience may lead to profound enlightenment, for other individuals, the "identical enhanced experience"could result in a life changing psychotic melddown.

Both experiences are valid. Reason enough to exercise due caution when "altering" one's consciousness. Really, when it comes to any psychedelic drug, starting with a confident, balanced and open mind is a prerequisite. Anything else, just say no... for yourself, and FFS don't be a dick and think you are entitled to judge others who are better equipped to benefit.

In the past, people forged ahead somewhat haphazardly with drugs. Their "good intent", based on personal experience and recommendation by others. Overall, I think the majority enjoyed but the question of purity, dosage etc., were factors that were anecdotal. Product inconsistencies, personal mental fortitude, tolerance etc. were not a first consideration. Essentially, salesman of any product are biased....this is still prevalent today...

As always, with any "drug", the potential for self deception and abuse is a ongoing factor. A good thing easily becomes too much of a good thing and we potentially drift subconsciously towards justifying the pros/cons in favor of self and carry on to greet the inevitable.
My favorite quote on this is by Homer Simpson: "Beer, the cause and solution to all my problems".

"A little weed"? Yes/ No/Maybe...
I know individuals that are chronic and super functional and always have been. Intellectual, effective and run a few businesses, weed is just part of their day.
I also know individuals that "wake and bake" and maintain. Honest and trustworthy people. They have realistic goals that suit their interests. Basically, weed or not, no question, fine, decent and upstanding community minded citizens.

It is about the weed or about how you are wired?


----------



## Fred Gifford (Sep 2, 2019)

because our basement Condo Laundry Room has taken on characteristics of the Black Hole of Calcutta in the past two weeks due to the insane heat and humidity levels, laundry piled up, an up, and up ... I kept putting it off waiting for a break in the heat, never happened ... yesterday I took a little toot or two on the pipe and that was it ... like I was shot out of a cannon, that laundry didn't stand a chance, done in no time .. I find weed works that way for guitar practice too .. I don't use it too often but I find that can be a great motivator, it gives me a more positive outlook and makes me appreciate small details in life that I otherwise overlook and take for granted.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

tonewoody said:


> I always say, everybody is wired differently. There is no universal experience. Broad definitions apply. One individual's drug enhanced peak experience may lead to profound enlightenment, for other individuals, the "identical enhanced experience"could result in a life changing psychotic melddown.
> 
> Both experiences are valid. Reason enough to exercise due caution when "altering" one's consciousness. Really, when it comes to any psychedelic drug, starting with a confident, balanced and open mind is a prerequisite. Anything else, just say no... for yourself, and FFS don't be a dick and think you are entitled to judge others who are better equipped to benefit.
> 
> ...


That was very profound! I could have a really in-depth conversation with you! Well put!


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Great Sunday tune. Have a great day everyone. This heat is getting a little unbearable.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

I use a 501 thread vape pen occasionally, before bed. 3-4 puffs knocks me out. It’s such a clean, easy format.

I wish I was the kind of person that gets stimulated from weed, but the various strains I’ve tried all just make me sleepy. Same way a bottle of wine would.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Diablo said:


> I use a 501 thread vape pen occasionally, before bed. 3-4 puffs knocks me out. It’s such a clean, easy format.
> 
> I wish I was the kind of person that gets stimulated from weed, but the various strains I’ve tried all just make me sleepy. Same way a bottle of wine would.


It doesn’t matter whether it’s a sativa, indica or hybrid. If I want to sleep, I am sleeping. I guess it’s the body chemistry. Right after I have vape then I meditate. I takes me to the sleep zone. It works almost every times


----------



## Midnight Rider (Apr 2, 2015)

OK,... that's a bit over the top and the first time someone handed me that type of device was at an Aerosmith, Foghat and Ted Nugent concert in 1978 at the Pontiac Silverdome in Michigan,... I don't think I blinked for 6 hours, lol.
Today I use the vape method, oil and gel caps for health issues which I find works amazingly well.


----------

